# help please



## predator hunter (May 4, 2006)

I saw somebody make a trap out of a barrel on here a while back. I was just wondering what they did to make it work. If anybody has any info please reply.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## predator hunter (May 4, 2006)

Or maybee I could secure the barrel to a tree and put some bait on the bottom. That way when they go in the barrel they cant get back out. Please post your opinion.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

bucket trap with a 220? 
xdeano


----------



## predator hunter (May 4, 2006)

Now how would that work?


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

just get a 5 gallon bucket, or cat litter square buckets they work the best because they are square already. anyhow cut little slits in both sides of the bucket the width of the trap springs when set and have the trap recessed in the bucket a few inches. then find a good spot next to a river, creek, slough, lake, etc that you find your sign and bait the bucket with sardines inside or some type of fish oil. or if you know you have cats in the area bait with some molassis. stake your trap and bucket and away you go. i'll quick find a pic some place. and post the addy.
this is a good example:
http://nwco.net/0531-StepThreeLethalToo ... gTraps.asp

have fun and good luck.
xdeano


----------



## predator hunter (May 4, 2006)

Thanks for the info. Ill have to get a trap but I allready have other materials. :sniper:


----------



## Wld Fowl (May 29, 2006)

If you are talking about the 55gal drum trap. You put bait at the bottom of a 55gal drum a 2x6 plank on the drum like a ramp. The ***** just walk up and fall in and can't get out.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

yeah that should work too. I did that a few time in an old well hole, they had taken out the pump so it was a 3 foot in diameter and about 5-6 feet deep hole. worked great. It did suck having to carry a ladder though. but the 55gallon drum sounds just the same. good luck. 
xdeano


----------



## predator hunter (May 4, 2006)

thanks for the info. I want to paint it or put A tarp on it so it dont stand out so bad. But yeah I have a 55 gal. barrel


----------

